# my drugs may not arrive in time..urgent please help.



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

im waiting for my money to be transferred to a czech bak and then for them to fedex me the drugs ( menopur/ puregon). Is there a way i can get 5 days supply in teh UK? 

Do i have to ask my GP for a prescription. she is unlikely to give it.

i already have a czech prescription but how will anyone validate it here or read it?

ive got literally days to go and am freaking out a bit. If thi goes wrong ill lose all  my flights and have to wait another month,

thanks


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

forgot to make clear that althougth the clinic will send them it may be too late for me to begin injecting on day 2 of my cycle. There has been a banking problem which is why i am in this position.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe post on the abroadies thread as they may be able to help?

Sorry I'm not sure what to suggest except as you say going to your GP.  Maybe call NHS direct maybe they can help?

Hope it gets sorted. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm guessing you're not on the pill at the mo? If you are, that's much simpler - you just need to keep taking the pill until everything's in place.

If not, the czech px should be ok - ring a pharmacy and check (sorry for the poor pun...)

xx


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

no im not on the pill. Also im really, im amazed that they might take it.  i will try if one of the uk pharmacies, like the one in shadwell will do me some... can only try.


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

The International Pharmacy will fill an overseas prescription, as well as the Italian pharmacy.

Monica Manzone
PR Manager
Farmacia Cerati
[email protected]

tel ++39 0141 982653

International Pharmacy Organisation 85 Station Road, Edgware, Middlesex HA8 7JH, UK

Tel : +44 208 381 1911 
Fax : +44 208 952 2063  
E-mail: [email protected]    

Tattyt


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It may work a different way - your czech clinic may have to fax your GP, who will then write the px. If not, try the Lister's pharmacy -I'd guess they would be more informed?

But if clinics here can prescribe, so can czech ones I guess.

I'm at the Jinemed in Turkey, but I'll be put on Menopur when I get there as I put myself on the pill. Couldn't cope with the worry!

Hope you get it sorted.

Tatty - you hero!I was just about to post there, and saw you had.
xx


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks ladies. ill be banging that phone tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Keme (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi 

I just tried to send you this as a PM, but your inbox is full!

I have used Pharmasure (www.pharmasure.co.uk 01923 233 466) and I know that they will accept a faxed prescription. They deliver the next day - I'm not too sure if this is quick enough for you though?

They have been brilliant with me and can't praise them enough (they were also cheapest for me), if the timescales work OK they def worth a phone call. 

Hope it works out for you,
Em x

/links


----------

